# Bank Robber In Michigan Thwarted by CCW



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Haven't seen this posted here so thought that I would offer it. I hope it's not a dupe of something that I missed.:smt1099

http://www.wxyz.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=deb8d417-008a-4e73-8386-1237c14d1376


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb (Jan 24, 2008)

:smt023 I love to hear stories with a good ending!:buttkick:


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Glad to see good things happen too. Even though some of the comments on the incident were by total morons.


----------

